# Bont Helix shoes review



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

Wondering about the height of the toe box. I have hammer toes and they can rub the tops on the inside of the shoe. Do the Helix have a tall toe box? Can it be stretched when heated? What about other models of Bont, do they have a tall toe box, and can they be stretched, or is it necessary to go custom? Thanks!


----------

